# der "rahmengewichte"thread



## zaskar76 (12. Februar 2005)

habe gerade bei "wheight-weenis" GEMESSENE rahmengewichte gefunden. denke mal ne sammlung allgemein würde diesem forum gut tun, deshalb immer bitte dabei schreiben woher die angabe kommt(und bei neuen bitte erst ans selbst wiegen denken vor`m aufbau  )...

 GT Xizang 1996 16"  1446 g 
 GT Zaskar 1995 18" (M)  1844 g     
 GT Zaskar 2000 17.5"  1825 g     
 GT Zaskar LE 1994 19"  1870 g     
 GT Zaskar LE 1998 14.5"  1730 g  with gear hanger  
 GT Zaskar Pro 2003 Medium  1619 g  w/out seat clamp  
 GT Zaskar Race 2001 16" (S)  1576 g     
 GT Zaskar Race 2001 L  1850 g     
 GT Zaskar Race 2002 M  1632 g  w/ seatpost clamp  
 GT Zaskar Team 2001 Large  1500 g 
 GT Tequesta 1999 16.5" (S)  2409 g

und in bike 08/94 ist ein 14,5" zaskar mit 1860g angegeben(herstellerangabe)


----------



## Morfeus (12. Februar 2005)

Super Idee! Ich wiege heute nachmittag noch den LTS-2 Rahmen, bevor ihn der Käufer abholt...

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Februar 2005)

GT XCR 2000 - komplett Ball Burnished in M - 2600g.
GT XCR 2000 - BB, Hinterbau rot         in M - 2720g.

Gruß, der Stefan


----------



## versus (15. Februar 2005)

super idee !
wollte schon immer wissen wieviel mein 2000er avalanche und 2000er xcr rahmen nackig wiegen. dafür allerdings die räder auseinander zu schrauben erscheint mir doch etwas aufwendig. deshalb kann ich hier nur schmarotzen und auf die passenden postings warten/hoffen...


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (16. Februar 2005)

So nun mal mein Beitrag zum Fred. Soeben nachgewogen:

GT Lobo DH, Grösse S, Ball Burnished, Baujahr 1998:          4220g
GT Lobo DH, Grösse M, Weiss, Baujahr 1999:                    4310g
GT Xizang 16", Baujahr 1996:                                         1550g


----------



## oldman (16. Februar 2005)

moin,

Xizang 16" 1996                1446g
Zaskar 18" 1992                 2025g
Zaskar LE 18" 1995             1844g (siehe auch weightweenies)

oldman


----------



## Morfeus (16. Februar 2005)

GT LTS-2, 1996, Rahmenkit mit original Dämpfer Rock Shox, 19",  2998 g

Morfeus

edit: zaskar76: hast recht, habs geändert ohne Extra Antwort um den Fred nicht zuzumüllen


----------



## zaskar76 (16. Februar 2005)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> GT LTS-2, 1996, Rahmenkit mit original Dämpfer Rock Shox, L,  2998 g
> 
> Morfeus



96 waren doch auch noch zoll angaben beim lts oder???


----------



## marc077 (18. Februar 2005)

GT Zaskar LE 18" 1993 in schwarz eloxal 1956g


----------



## Radical_53 (11. März 2005)

Hm. Ganz so genau hab ich's noch nicht, aber bisher:

Zaskar LE, Mj. 95, 20", 2kg
Zaskar LE, Mj. 98, 18", 1.8kg
STS DH, Mj. 97, 18", 3.5kg (inkl. Stöckli-Lager, Super Deluxe Dämpfer)


----------



## Morfeus (6. April 2005)

Xizang, 1996, 20,5", 1.570g

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yvesw (9. April 2005)

Kennt jemand das Rahmengewicht vom aktuellen GT Avalanche (3.0)????

MfG
Yves


----------



## LTS-Spinner (30. April 2005)

Hab meine Rahmen auch mal gewogen:

GT LTS 1 21" ball burnished: ca. 2890gr

Ein Satz Stöcklis: ca. 300gr
Race Tech Dämpfer: ca. 635gr (funzt suuper, der Beste!)
zusammen also 3825gr...  

Der gleiche Rahmen als 19"er: 2595gr mit Gleitlagern o. Dämpfer,
original Rock Shox 140mm: 480gr
zusammen also 3075gr...  

und wen`s interessiert: 19" komplett mit Pedalen, Fox Float und Spinergy Xyclone Disc, Manitou Black Super Air, 2,1"er Schlappen um die 12,5kg   und dann ist nicht mehr sehr viel zu machen... mit viel Geld max. ein halbes Kilo- mit Discs versteht sich

Übersetzungsverhältnis am Hinterbau: 2,76 : 1
mit erreichbaren 25mm Hub bei einem 140er haben wir also einen Federweg irgendwo bei 70- 75mm   (der sich nur mit einem guten Stahlfederdämpfer erreichen läßt)


----------



## Kint (13. Juli 2005)

Denke wir sollten das Thema hochalten.
Habe gerade nochmal nachgewogen - wobei meine Waagen mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind - trotz allem :

96er Outpost in 22" : exakt 3KG   

94er Team RTS (von 93) in 18" : Hauptrahmen 1,5 Kg, Hinterbau (chromoly) 960g, Rocker und Schrauben: 240g, Noleen Schock (mit piggyback) 410g,
also total: 3,11 kg eigentlich ganz ok.


----------



## customracer (17. Juli 2005)

2001er Zaskar LE 1870g

2005er Zaskar Team 1850g , jeweils größe L

kann mir jemand verraten warum das LE schwerer ist als das Team?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kint (18. Juli 2005)

keine ahnung (lack?) sind sind doch nur 20 gramm - mit 500  für ein Tuningteil haste das bald wieder ausgemerzt


----------



## zaskar76 (18. Juli 2005)

customracer schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand verraten warum das LE schwerer ist als das Team?
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



wegen der baujahre -in 5 jahren wurden ja öfter mal der rohrsätze etc getauscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## customracer (19. Juli 2005)

@Zaskar76

ich bin davon ausgegangen das der Eastonrohrsatz beim LE leichter ist als der in 7005 beim Team.
 So kann man sich irren!


----------



## Radical_53 (20. Juli 2005)

Nix gegen GT, aber ich höre jetzt wissentlich das erste Mal davon, daß Easton-Rohrsätze verbaut wurden...


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (20. Juli 2005)

Ob's jetzt beim Zaskar Easton Rohrsätze gab kann ich nicht sagen. Beim Lobo gab es sie aber auf jeden Fall. Beim meinem ball burnished Rahmen ist das Easton Logo am Oberrohr eingeprägt.


----------



## Radical_53 (20. Juli 2005)

Ich mein, es kann mir auch entfallen sein... aber Easton war eigentlich immer so eine Sache, wo ich gern nach geschaut hab bzw. was für mich einen "Mehrnutzen" hatte. Z.B. haben mein Fully und meine Gabel Easton Rohre. Nur bei GT wär mir das damals echt nicht aufgefallen, bzw. ich hätt's eben übersehen.


----------



## GT-Man (21. Juli 2005)

Easton Rohre wurden auch beim Zaskar Race, XCR LE und i-drive Team verbaut. Waren alle Baujahr 2001 - glaube ich zumindest. Allerdings ist die Easton-Gravur am Oberrohr bei meinem XCR 1000 von 1999 zu sehen.


----------



## Radical_53 (21. Juli 2005)

Ja ok, das ist schon quasi "nach meiner Zeit". In dem Zeitraum hab ich da sehr wenig mitbekommen, erklärt warum mir sowas nicht aufgefallen ist


----------



## KONI-DU (3. August 2005)

Jemand eine Ahnung, was ein *Ruckus i-Drive 1.0 (L)* wiegt ?


Danke


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. August 2005)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand eine Ahnung, was ein *Ruckus i-Drive 1.0 (L)* wiegt ?
> 
> 
> Danke



ich weiß es nicht genau, aber eins ist sicher. Es ist *VIEL*!


----------

